# internet keeps dropping, says DNS error



## -1nf1n1ty- (May 18, 2011)

Ok my internet line keeps dropping randomly every time I play a game, surf the web, etc. I do not know whats going on ISP changed the modem says it could be my router. I have never touched my router after doing the tomato firmware change, this is getting frustrating, any suggestions?


Things I have tried:
Restarting modem and router
Changing Modem
Restarting modem from ISP(called them)


----------



## dark2099 (May 18, 2011)

could try using the free google dns servers rather than the ones provided by your ISP

http://code.google.com/speed/public-dns/


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (May 18, 2011)

dark2099 said:


> could try using the free google dns servers rather than the ones provided by your ISP
> 
> http://code.google.com/speed/public-dns/



Thanks this helped alot


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (May 21, 2011)

Bringing this thread back because Im having the same issues even with the google thing, ISP is saying it could be my router when I never really touch the damn thing


----------



## Hybrid_theory (May 21, 2011)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> Bringing this thread back because Im having the same issues even with the google thing, ISP is saying it could be my router when I never really touch the damn thing



ISP changed the modem and this occurs? its so the modem. All the router can do is specify a DNS server.


----------



## Wile E (May 21, 2011)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> Bringing this thread back because Im having the same issues even with the google thing, ISP is saying it could be my router when I never really touch the damn thing



Easy way to find out. Hook directly up to your modem.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (May 21, 2011)

[URL=http://www.pingtest.net]
	
[/URL]





Wile E said:


> Easy way to find out. Hook directly up to your modem.



I've tried this before, and it has done it once already




Hybrid_theory said:


> ISP changed the modem and this occurs? its so the modem. All the router can do is specify a DNS server.



I NEVER had problems with the one I had before but now all of a sudden this has been happening going on 2 weeks now really frustrating when youre uploading something or youre play an online game and then the bar isnt loading or your character stops moving


for anyone that cares about this, im also getting extremely high pings for no reason at all. above is the ping test and it WAS an F, I will also post a speedtest.net score

EDIT: I wish I could give them a call since they're open 24/7 but I get no answer and I wait on the line for like 20 min. before I decide to just hang out


----------



## Wile E (May 21, 2011)

Looks like an issue with your ISP's servers, or a bum modem.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (May 21, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Looks like an issue with your ISP's servers, or a bum modem.



Yeah thats what I've been telling them and they still run me through stupid process like restarting the modem etc. and Im not racist or anything like that, but everytime I call them a guy gets on the phone I cannot understand for the life of me then while Im talking to them they keep putting me on hold to talk to someone else that has more experience etc SO annoying there isnt any other service I could go for


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (May 23, 2011)

Hey guys, turns out it is actually my router acting up. So I switched back to my $30 dlink router it isnt bad. So far it seems like they were right and the router was the problem so I'll probably make a thread to sell my WRTGL


----------



## jsfitz54 (May 23, 2011)

Out of curiosity, who is your service provider?

If I missed it, sorry.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (May 23, 2011)

jsfitz54 said:


> Out of curiosity, who is your service provider?
> 
> If I missed it, sorry.



roadrunner

I actually just now got a DNS error so I dont know what it is but its stupid at least with this router its not happening frequently


----------

